# In which Stella gets her groove back!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Day One of Stella’s training....follow on from this thread. 

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/say-hello-stella-794529/#post1970602771

I wasn't able to be there, but what was found out today.....and in the last few days...

Generally, Madam is not happy, she is a PITA to catch, even in the small turn out pen, and is quite ready to turn her back on a person and threaten to kick. Freaked out while being brushed, generally has attitude.

I am ready to forgive all that, the weather has changed, we have cold wet snow, and she is not happy. She is also in a new place with new people.....so I will give her time.

Her reported bridling issue, was kind of a non issue, her ears aren’t the issue, moving around her head is, but not too bad.








Under Saddle, a wee bit looky and hesitant, obviously very green, a project. The consensus put 30 days on her and see how we are doing. At the moment coach says she would not trust her with me. I’m not discouraged, the deal I got on her I knew that there would be work to do, if she was ready to go, then she would have been out of my price bracket.


















She is pretty as a Western horse!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

She is good at those dirty looks xD pretty girl!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

A work in progress! She did well for being so scared. Looking good :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

She stands like a rock for mounting. A BIG plus in my book :wink:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I wish my green horses were that good for bridling! I think you have a real gem on your hands! She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got horses that a really good about stuff that aren't that good for bridling. If all greenies were as sensible as your Stella, I'd still be riding them. I think you've got a keeper.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

she is very pretty!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember when I first got my first horse as an adult. 18 yr old saddlebred mare that was given to me. She was a nice horse but a royal pain when she first came. She hated everything about where she was at. No friends, new teachers, new place, I couldn't blame her as she was happy where she lived before. I couldn't even catch her in the pasture when she first came. She was saying "Nope, I don't like you or anyone else". I had to zig - zag her to even get her to lead. She threw temper tantrums when ridden away from the friends that she made. She was a retired show horse and highly trained so she knew better, very smart girl. I do believe that she was enjoying her eight years of retirement and didn't want to come back out of it. The one thing that really scared her at first was the saddle. She would get frightened and start trembling when she saw it. She tried all of the old stuff that she knew but I am not a saddle seat rider and didn't have a clue about it and that made her nervous. She finally got it that I just wanted to putz around and trail ride with her and she settled down.

It took her two or three months to come around but she did. She turned out to be a really good horse and although opinionated, she was very sweet.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I love her! She looks very willing, just a little unsure. No doubt she will be motoring along with confidence by the time your knee lets you back on a horse. Looking forward to her progress!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was expecting worse!!
She got her act together and coped really well after the initial hiccups
Its great to see the trainer looked for a reason and recognized that it was the cold that was adding to her nervous tension.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay, today was my day, I actually got to play with my horse! 

So having spent time with her and tested things I came to some conclusions:

She has had a good foundation put on her, her groundwork is great, very mindful, smart, really wants to do well. I really get the feeling that someone has really laid into her, I spent time rubbing her ears and pushing them back like you would to bridle her, and no response, but there are certain movements you make, near her head that make her panic.

She seems so willing, and gets so worried if she ‘guesses’ what you want...tons and tons of “good girls” for the least try made such a difference. There were big snow slides coming off the roof, and she crouched at the first one, but after that just ignored them.

Tried on all my blankets, everything will work, but the heavy winter one is a bit big but it will do..but have ordered a blanket liner and of course the quarter sheet.

Someone who looked at her first videos described her as looking cold in mind and body, that was a good description. She has warmed up in both now. She is a peach, I like her a lot.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I like her a lot! I can't wait to see where this road goes


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

e


Tazzie said:


> I like her a lot! I can't wait to see where this road goes


It’s going to be fun, so glad I got a chance to get hands on her, may try one more visit before the OP, I was a little worried before, but happier now I understand her better.

I spoke to the trainer earlier, he agrees with the thought that she could well have been !Parelied’ by someone who had no business trying it. The panic to a raised hand, or a swung rope makes me wonder.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

I am following this. I just love that face! Some of her reactions would have been definite triggers for me, so I am definitely interested in seeing her progress.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Spanish Rider said:


> I am following this. I just love that face! Some of her reactions would have been definite triggers for me, so I am definitely interested in seeing her progress.


That face is so cute isn’t it? I am hoping to pop out and see her tomorrow and then it could be a month or more before I get to see her again.


Today was interesting, packing up some stuff in my office, opened the drawer where I keep Gibbs headstall and breast collar, and for the first time since I lost him I could look at it and hold it without crying. What’s more, I was thinking that it might actually suit Stella, and I would be OK with her wearing it...think I may be hooked.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I managed to grab some time to visit Stella today, she was great to catch, and was quiet in the barn, no one else in there, while I tried my Saddle on her. Mmm, not sure on fit yet, it looks pretty good for angle, but maybe a bit narrow, sits higher off her wither than it did with Fergie, but it pops up behind. She looks good in it, and we’ll cross that bridge when we come to it, trainer is using his Saddle and that looks fine on her.


























As I say, we’ll revisit fit when she has been working for a while. I then stood back and watched him tack up, zero issue with putting her headstall on, he was quiet and careful, she was watchful, but no panics.

Due to them being away for a few days, this was only her second ride, and looked a lot calmer than the first one. She stood like a rock while he got on, and waited to be asked to walk away, then I laughed at her snorting her way around the ring. For 15 minutes she was snorting and blowing, looking and peeking, but never missed a step, A just sat there and let her calm down, and she has a great walk when she settles into it. Typical that just when I decided to take a video of this nice loose mare, he asked her to trot...still not great but heaps better than the first ride.







She stood about calmly while we chatted, 










Is it me or does she have big knees? They are even, but they look like good solid joints.


Then I thought I would give myself a glimpse of the future, climbed up on the block next to her and took a look at the view that I’m going to get fit to enjoy..











Pretty good looking.

I unpacked her, and she was perfect, no issues with her head at all, but OH DEAR turn out was bad. I left the rope round her neck, dropped the halter off her nose, but when I went to take it off her head she freaked out and shot back. The rope held her, so put halter back on, and dropped it again, and she was pretty good, flinched, but no pull back...seems my finger somehow got caught up in the first incident....ouchie!









So for a few weeks I have to rely on the reports of others, hoping that the problem child doesn’t develop anything, just keeps improving..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's going to be fine and you two are going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We went through all of this and more with Lou. My vet wanted me to send her back and got quite annoyed with me when I wouldn't. Two of her knee jerk panic attacks sent DH to ER. Once with a knee injury that required expensive surgery and then with a dislocated finger.
On one hand you could see a horse that someone had put a lot of time and effort in to train really well and then on the other you could see a horse that someone had more recently gotten really aggressive and short tempered with for no reason at all.
Most of that has gone away now but its only dormant and I think if she was suddenly with someone she didn't trust it would re-surface.
Stella seems like she's waiting for someone to lash out at her but that will fade away as she realizes she's somewhere safe


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I tend to agree @jaydee, though the trainer is reminding me that there is a small chance we won’t be able to get her where I need her. Looking at the progress she has already made, i’m Hopeful.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well the Princess has had her first vet call, and it was a a day of good news/bad news.

Now ordinarily managing to hit your face on something and have a swollen eye would require a vet call, but today the vet was bringing her kid out for Pony Club, and was already booked in to check madams teeth.

Turns out that though it is swollen, no damage could be seen on the cornea, so she has some eye drops and antiflams for a few days. On the teeth, turned out there was nothing to take off, in fact her molars were ground down further than our vet would usually check them. 

So latest video from last week, shows her fussing over the contact, but looking more relaxed with life. 






In a way I wish we had found a tooth issue, it would maybe have been an easy ‘fix’ as it is the work goes on...body work tomorrow I believe, let’s see what that brings up.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aghhhh, so frustrating trying to catch up with everyone remotely, rather than actually being at a body work session and seeing what is going on, and watching progress.

No shock to hear that she has lots of issues in the poll, head and jaw, consistent with a trauma caused by pulling back while tied. J says that she managed to free a lot of it up, and you will all be glad to hear that some nice long low work, encouraging the stretch is in order. Before treatment she was having trouble really stretching or coming on the bit..

So let’s see what happens next!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

'Rome wasn't built in a day'!!
Having seen several horses pull back from a solid tie experience and everything go to hell in a handcart really fast I'm not one to ever recommend the whole 'let em fight it out and learn the hard way' school of though!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I’m reaching out to her old owner, and her breeder, so if I can find out what happened to her, so we can help her move on.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

She's a lovely mare. I bet that watchful eye softens and you end up with a calm sweetheart after a few months once she settles in. I really like her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Haven’t updated for a while, been letting the trainer do his job, and my recovery is not going as smoothly as hoped, so not a lot to add in a way. They are threatening another surgery to break up the scar tissue, so I’m working even harder at my exercises to get more range of movement.

I did get sent this pic the other day.....










When I asked who it was, I was told “A possible alternative to Stella” Got me thinking, and kind of worried, difference between head and heart talking. Then I get relaxed about it...i’ve Told trainer and coach I trust their call on if Stella is going to be OK, she was quite reactive to start with but is settling in now.

Just booked her in for her first show.....well no entries out for a while but the barn has all the show dates listed and wants people to sign up. So Stella is aiming at the March show, with trainer aboard...even if I’m fit enough to show, they want to judge her reaction to being away from home..


It’s really bizarre, I have never owned a horse that I have been so hands off with, she truly does not feel like mine. Seeing the surgeon on Friday, if I get the OK, then can maybe start going to barn next week, being able to drive would be great, but the Physio thinks it’s unlikely I will be cleared to drive at this visit:evil:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^Ooooh, I like the roan, too! 



I'm sorry your recovery has some hiccups. I hope things smooth out and you're back in the saddle soon!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> It’s really bizarre, I have never owned a horse that I have been so hands off with, she *truly does not feel like mine*.



THE FEELS! For different reasons I guess but this resonated a lot :< 



I hope you recover well. It's not an easy surgery to recover from as it really does require a lot of self-discipline in pushing those limits >.< Stella looks great. March. 3 Months (4 but I am so done with 2018!!!). Yikes. Time's gonna fly and I look foward to keeping up with her and your progress! ^>^


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

@Kalraii I knew it was going to be tough, it’s tougher than I thought! But the only way to win is to fight, so fight we do....have a good 90* bend going on, trouble is they want 110* and so far not happening.

I just want to go play with the pony....don’t really mind if I can’t ride...I want hands on, dammit I wa t barn time...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

YAY, I actually made it to the barn! Got to watch my friends lesson, she is just doing so well, a very nervous adult rerider, cantering circles like a demon, so happy for her.

Got to play with all the nice new things, new halter and exercise sheet, and her lovely blanket liner so she is now toasty and warm...YAY.

****y face, put the name tag on upside down, whoops...love mares, so expressive!









Happy face, a friend holding carrots works.








****y face, what IS this stupid thing anyway.


Trainer caught Stella for me...save me navigating the rough stuff, or tryin* to lead a horse...now let’s see..

What is good?

Well she has settled down an awful lot, and I’m told she has a canter to die for, he thinks that this might work. She was great to be around yesterday, didn’t worry at all about the person with a cane, even when I dropped it under her nose. (My friends mare was extremely suspicious of it)

What isn’t so good? Well she is on and off tender on her front feet, she is shod on front. Had her done end of October, because they thought she was a little ouchy, and she has been a lot better. Now she is “poky” again, we decided that we will bite the bullet and have a vet out who can do X rays and get her checked out, before we invest much more into her. Yes should of had them done before purchase....if there is anything going on only myself to blame......but knowing now will be better than not knowing.

Also found this on her belly,









It goes from midline to nearside, hard, no heat, no reaction to poking and prodding it. If it was summer then I would say bad reaction to a fly bite, but not this time of year. Pictures sent to my vet, she says keep an eye on it, she is out on Saturday and will see her then, if worried or it changes before then she will come out. 

Today is one of those days that you hope NOT to have an emergency....all the roads are ‘travel not recommended’ due to the freezing rain early this morning, and fog as well...oh joy.

It was nice to get some barn time, I really can’t believe we were there 3 1/2 hours! I am paying for it today for sure!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the horse in the photo

My pinto has a lump similar to that and much the same place. It appeared last winter and has gotten slightly bigger but not bigger in area, just more pronounced
As she's already got several small tumours my vet thinks that's what it is but is reluctant to do anything invasive with it as it doesn't seem to bother her at all and interfering with it could make it much worse rather than better


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Boo, so sorry your recovery is taking longer than you hoped. Now that you've gotten to play with Stella, I hope that lifts your spirits some. My wishes for things to start doing better.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well she had a good day today!

Coach wanted to see her work before our vet comes out on Saturday, so they took her in the arena..and no short stepping.....maybe a little stiff until she warmed up a little. Now we think I really do own a Princess......

So there were two things they were looking at today, is she sound or not....and how are we progressing to getting her Moose ready....

SO I’m going to share two videos......because I’m pleased with what I see. Now please understand that A was being asked to ride badly, like...well me, because there is no point in having a horse that a trainer can ride...but not the owner.

First of all mounting,







Then a bit of trot work....again, remember purposely testing her reaction to a less sympathetic rider.








New plan, check up on Saturday, then two weeks off. Check out diet, add a pro biotic. Plan on moving forward......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

]Had a great day today.

Actually went out and caught my horse, her pen mate is a runner, so Stella thought that maybe she could be as well, then it seemed too much like hard work, so she stopped and waited for me.

The chiro came out, didn’t have anyone to ride her, so walked her up, and lunged her for the first time. First of all she is a total dream on the line, keeps out on the circle, and changes gait with voice, just awesome. Looking at her though, she is a puzzle, started out totally sound, then looked a little stiff, then took 4 lame steps, then 100% sound again.

Working on her, she started at the back, and found her very stiff...and forgive me that I can’t remember names of parts...but managed to get her to loosen up. Had a couple of sore bits on her ribs. J agreed that her shoulders look asymmetrical, but she has a good range of movement, but she is stiff kind of above the shoulder. J thinks that she may have run into something at one time, described her as very jammed up through the area just behind the poll. The biggest issue she has is trying to stretch her nose forward and then lift it. She also thinks that he has some nerve sensitivity through the actual poll and ears...best look for a Fenwick or BOT ‘head thing,!’

I loved the way she was during her treatment, very calm, very quiet, when J did something that she did not like she would react, but as soon as I spoke to her she would be right back in a good place. Having battled to get Fergie to stand a relax for treatment, this was a bonus.

To end up I was going to try both my headstalls on her, but she wasn’t happy with that, and I was done, so tried on Fergies, the look on her face says “not a fan” So she will get to try Gibbs one on another day.

I also thought I would try ‘mounting’ a blues barrel. First attempt was scary, so wide, I need to start hip stretches again....but after a couple of tries I could throw a leg over and sit there quite comfortably. A great day all around.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Went to play with Stella on Thursday.

I caught Stella with no issues, she went to run with her anti social pen mate, then decided I was more interesting, and stood and waited, got her haltered first time. She led in beautifully, still not worried about my cane, and so nicely mannered.

Spent some time grooming and living on her, then A got her tacked up and rode her. She is certainly a different mare now, LOL she even looks like a Western horse at times. He was explaining how she had spooked when he kicked the wall when he got to close the other day, he tried to do it again, but she took no notice. He dragged his hand on the plastic on the wall, she crouched, froze and walked on, circled her back, did it again, and she ignored it. Biggest issue that she has is throwing her head up in the down transitions, he did get some nice ones, but it’s going to take a lot of work to get her consistent. 

I was saying how big in the body Stella looks at times, he was saying he has to let out holes on the headstall he uses, and drop the rear cinch on his saddle, her head is bigger than it looks, and her body is huge, although she looks in good condition

I tried Gibbs headstall on her today, won’t deny that it made me tear up, but I think it suits her well, much better than Fergies did...so that’s what we will go with, it really is too good quality not to use. Her BOT sheet should be here in a few days, and have also,splashed out on the Fenwick hood for her, hoping it might help unlock some of the tension she carries in her poll.











Ok, here are the latest videos...a big difference from when she arrived, but still some work to do! Some debate among those who watch the videos if the see lame, green, unbalanced...your views are welcome.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Update time

Today was the start of Stella and I really working together, we were at a ground work clinic.

The day started poorly, Madam did not want to get caught, took me a while to get close to her, when I did I got half way through getting her halter on, and she did her freak and run. So I’m stood there watching, half of me is internally swearing, the other half is watching her run and thinking ‘WOW’ She’s looking and moving so well. So got her caught, and off we go.

Started with simple stuff, just touching them all over, no issues there, apart of course for the poll and ears! We actually made great progress, there is an inch square behind her right ear, that seems to be a physical issue, and there are still some movements that still freak her out, but no where near as bad as she was.

Then onto moving parts of her body, WOW! Can’t believe how differently that went, compared to working on my own last week, completely different mare, moved differently, behaved differently, just awesome. Then started working with the tarp, didn’t expect a problem walking over it, seeing as we had tried that last week, and yes she was fine. I was a little suprised when she didn’t blink an eye, or put a foot out of line when we had to pick up a corner and drag the big tarp around. Then she aced walking through the tires, and wearing a tarp while walking over a tarp.

Then while we were having lunch one of the other participants said how it was obvious how much my mare loved me! I had to point out that she barely knows me, but she is so nice to be around it’s easy to start making connections. 

No trace of discomfort or lameness today, none under saddle during the week, so we are still on wait and see, she’s having her feet done during the week, and have put her on the list for chiro and massage this month again.


Nice back view of her, me in pink coat


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

So glad to her things are going well!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, take your seats this is a biggy.

Trainer/coach and I have been discussing Stella for a while, obviously, trainer wanted to try her in an English saddle, and he said it was night and day difference in how she goes. We were also looking seriously if a small, flighty mare was the best choice for the larger, older, unfit, kind of broken rider. I was being asked to consider riding a big TB gelding, he was lined up for my first ride back, when I was ready to ride.

This week two major things happened, my DIL was taken into hospital, having had a minor heart attack, and I had a huge scare with a crazy blood test result....we are both fine now, but it concentrates the mind on what is important. 

With all that in mind I went and rode Chuck today, and fell in love, so light, forward, sensible BIG, in movement and size...so Stella is listed for sale, when she sells, and I can sell a kidney, or something, he will be mine. I will start his own thread, but here he is.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is quite the stride!! And you are BACK!,?! Yay!!! He is awesome!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I came back her to figure out why your avatar picture shows a big grey. Sad news for Stella but Chuck looks to be a good one! 

Was this your first time back in the saddle? I had forgotten when you had your surgery and wondered how many weeks/months it has been.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> I came back her to figure out why your avatar picture shows a big grey. Sad news for Stella but Chuck looks to be a good one!
> 
> Was this your first time back in the saddle? I had forgotten when you had your surgery and wondered how many weeks/months it has been.



Lol, yes this was my first ride back, last ride was at Provincials and of Sept, surgery was 10th Oct, so just on 3 months. Funny how I kept thinking I wasn’t ready to ride, truth was I wasn’t ready to ride Stella! I don’t know when I would have been ready...when coach said about riding Chuck, was SO ready.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

So glad you finally found YOUR groove! He is a big guy, Chuck the Truck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She’s looking pretty good in the sale photos 









She is so much happier under an English saddle, night and day! They have even popped her over a couple of jumps.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, Stella is now being ridden English, and has started over some small fences.

Here she is doing a course for the first time, obviously green, but seemed to enjoy it.


----------

